# SLUMS Testing



## vpaceley (Mar 22, 2017)

Does any office do this testing?  If so, how do you bill?  I am unable to find a CPT/HCPCS code to bill and everything I have read says there is not a code, however, my provider said he heard that there was a code..  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dclark7 (Mar 27, 2017)

It seems this may be a cognitive assessment test.  Have your provider look at CPT code 96125 to see if this is appropriate.


----------

